# 64483 and 64484 - I am having an issue with 64483



## sjs5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am having an issue with 64483 and 64484.  According to CPT book, 77003 is included in the code, however per Cahaba Medicare, they say you must have a 77003 charged and paid prior to being able to receive payment for 64483 and 64484?????  They are saying they you must unbundle the codes in order for this to pay.  Is anyone else having an issue or can someone else enlighten me on this issue.  Thank you for all your help in advance.


----------



## lbusby2 (Apr 13, 2011)

According to an article on the CAHABA Web Site, it says this...

"Surgery: Nerve Blocks/Paravertebral Nerve Blocks (J10 - L30063; 00512 – L30644) 
64479, 64480, 64483, 64484: The descriptions for these codes were revised to include imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT). 
0228T, 0229T, 0230T, 0231T: These codes were added to the LCD and describe transforaminal epidural injection under ultrasound guidance. 
*The LCD Limitations and Utilization Guidelines were updated accordingly*.

Page last updated: December 22, 2010"

Lynn


----------



## purplescarf23 (Apr 13, 2011)

As of Jan. 1. 2011 flouro is included in these code sets and is not to be billed with them.

64483-Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with imaging guidance (*fluoroscopy *or CT); cervical or thoracic, single level 

Hope that helps.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------



## sjs5 (May 5, 2011)

*Thank you*

I appreciate all the help.


----------

